

Rate My App Pilot: Justin.tv - vlad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-mXm7lzWfA

======
jacquesm
your threads seem to have a high fatality rate today.

Maybe it has something to do with the underage content on that site ?

I suggest you put in an age filter pdq or you'll be attracting every pedophile
on the planet. Also make sure that your users know that their stuff is
rebroadcasted elsewhere, and that you have their permission to do so.

Ww.com has a similar element called 'the component' that allows you to plug
your livestream into your website elsewhere, I'd be _very_ wary of opening up
all the livestreams for rebroadcasting on 3rd party sites. It's asking for
trouble.

